# Oscar



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

what do u feed ur oscars?

whats their favo food?

im trying to give my oscars the best.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ForMany said:


> what do u feed ur oscars?
> 
> whats their favo food?
> 
> im trying to give my oscars the best.


im not 100% but this is what we feed most of our cichlids at work. omega one brand cichlid flakes and pellets and you can suppliment with various frozen foods like blood worms and brine shrimp


----------



## jacobbonilla (Apr 22, 2010)

ive fed mine which i only had fore a week fish flakes and live feeder mollies. my cusin had one that lived to grow big and he fed them brine shrimp, froozen or unfroozen, blood worms, tubifix worms, live fish , live prawns, ive fed it a siamese betta


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

They basically love everything. This is what I feed mine;


Blood Worms 
Black Worms
Meal Worms 
Silk Worms
Earth Worms
Super Worms
Plankton 
Shrimp
Daphnia
Brine Shrimp 
Squid 
Scallops
Prawns
Beef heart
Crickets/Grasshoppers 
Crayfish
Moths
Ghost Shrimp
Live Worms
Peas (de-shelled)

Here is a list of a few other foods I keep.

Hikari Gold 
Hikari Staple 
Hikari Biogold
HBH Oscar Show 
Sinking Shrimp Pellets 
Spirulina Flakes 
Cichlid Spirulina Sticks 
Gammarus
Algae Wafers
Omega One
Krill 
TetraMin 
Aquarian 
Cichlid Starters (sinkers)
Life Science BIO-Blend
TetraDoromin Complete


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

thanks mates

i was going to feed them some superworm and meal worm but wouldnt know if my oscar will eat them. 

if this the case i got a lot meal and superworm ... HA!! my Bearded Dragons love them too.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh yes, they will gobble up super worms.


----------



## 1up (May 10, 2010)

Yeah I threw in just about any bug or worm in my oscar tank and they always gobbled them up with the quickness. Fun to watch too.

I mainly had Oscar pellets and bought feeder fish, and other things I just found like horse flies, earthworms and such.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

1up said:


> Yeah I threw in just about any bug or worm in my oscar tank and they always gobbled them up with the quickness. Fun to watch too.
> 
> I mainly had Oscar pellets and bought feeder fish, and other things I just found like horse flies, earthworms and such.


Really the best food is to hold your finger just under the surface of the water lol.


----------



## Jerabu (Jan 14, 2010)

Oscars eat a good deal of invertebrates in the wild (bugs, crayfish, snails) and in captivity, they are very good eaters of just about anything. There have been cases of Feeder fish transmitting HITH, so be wary with those, but everything else goes.


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

ForMany said:


> what do u feed ur oscars?
> whats their favo food?
> im trying to give my oscars the best.


Hakari makes a great line of oscar pellets. I also feed my oscar earthworms I get from Wal-mart's bait section.


----------

